# BitFenix Colossus



## Darksaber (Aug 31, 2010)

BitFenix may be a new brand but their first product has landed. The Colossus case is so large that you simply cannot miss it. It is packed to the rim with new and unique features, which make you wonder what we did without them before. We take an in-depth look at the retail version of this massive EATX case that goes for a very affordable 159 Euros.

*Show full review*


----------



## btarunr (Aug 31, 2010)

I like the white one better.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 31, 2010)

i prefer black white would show my finger prints way to much


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 31, 2010)

looks like a lava lamp


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice case. But 16kg??


----------



## Phxprovost (Aug 31, 2010)

Mehh there is just something about that case that looks "fake", and its got that plastic tool-less junk as well.  Nice review but ill pass on this case for future builds


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 31, 2010)

At least the name is appropriate...
Some nice features there, but not my kind of case.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 31, 2010)

tacky design... :/

it would be 100% better if they didnt use squiggles


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

i like it for some odd reason

but something i wuld love from case reviewers,,....... is to measure the spacing between the  mb tray and the back panel in millimeters, so one can get and idea of how much room there is for cable management


----------



## Mescalamba (Aug 31, 2010)

Reminds me Raven.. great idea, but not so well product (too much plastic).

Yea and this is just.. plain ugly. Perhaps good for ppl without taste, or in love with *bling*.


----------



## EaGle1337 (Aug 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> but something i wuld love from case reviewers,,....... is to measure the spacing between the  mb tray and the back panel in millimeters, so one can get and idea of how much room there is for cable management


I agree.
If it weren't for the odd design this would be a great case.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 31, 2010)

Shit...I think Spock would be running home crying when seeing this ugly case...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 31, 2010)

i like the features this case has everyone called the HAF 932 fugly as well yet look how many have it due to superior airflow lol


----------



## D4S4 (Aug 31, 2010)

16 kilos are great if nothing will buzz when you turn up ur bass-heavy tunes.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 31, 2010)

Good review as always and I think I create a Digg account.

I would certainly buy this case if it were a bit lighter, it would make things much easier.


Love the addition of the USB plug.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i like it for some odd reason
> 
> but something i wuld love from case reviewers,,....... is to measure the spacing between the  mb tray and the back panel in millimeters, so one can get and idea of how much room there is for cable management



i agree there is never enough space back there like right now there's a bulge in my case


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 1, 2010)

Sign in front reminds me of Strogg


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 1, 2010)

PRetty decent looking case. I love those wave lines.

Gotta give props to DS for saying, and I am paraphrasing here, "ugly looking hinge locks" as a negative. I LOVE IT!


----------

